# Can you spare a 67P relay?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Any of you switchgear guys have an old GE CCP13D relay (or similar) kicking around you can part with? I've been tinkering on a gadget to possibly help dairy farmers, and the early tests aren't quite what I hoped and dreamed they'd be. I think I can apply a 13D relay in a novel way to get the thing closer to where I'd like it to be. Anyone got one I can tinker with?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Marc,
Try these guys in SC. They can ship it to you if they have it in stock. They are one of the biggest switchgear repair, restore facilities I know of. 

Instell Electrical Testing & Repair
864-288-0991
Stewart Jackson


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks John. Trouble is, I don't really want to pay for one. The CCP13D and E haven't been used since the 60's, so they're essentially antique junk. I just want to play with one. Nowadays, people use a lot of all-in-one electronic whiz-bangs that can serve the same function as the 67P relay, along with everything else. You just pick that option on the setup screen. I know where a couple actual, dedicated 67P relays are, but they're still in use. :laughing:


----------

